# Forum > News > OC News > Articles and Interviews >  Offgamers Selling Fake Gamecards!

## 7itanium

I just wanted to alert my fellow gamers that a well known site you may be familiar with Offgamers.com has been confirmed to have sold FAKE US 60 day gamecards on 4 occassions confirmed now.

One of these occassions happened to be myself, the other 3 were people I found on the internet who made the same claim.

I purchased a 2 pack of 60 day US gamecards, 1 of them worked fine. One did not (said it was already in use)

I thought no big deal, because everyone does make mistakes. But after explaining this issue to live support and sending in about 30 screenshots, I was basically told im out of luck and have a nice day.

I will not be buying from Offgamers again, Gold wait time is HORRIBLE, and they sell fake products.

I advise you to pick a more ethical site such as MMOkings.com

Thanks
Good Luck and HAPPY GAMING!

-7itanium
MMOwned News Correspondence

----------


## 2dgreengiant

Dam I used to get alot of cd-keys from them  :Frown:

----------


## moor2

i never had any problems with keys or services from offgamers before.. and that im 2year-user of their "services"

----------


## KuRIoS

Yeah they did this for me, 2 IRL friends and for Forever too. However I have since used them again and there has been no issue.
Remember that you can use our gold seller review section to check them out. or my review site Has It Been Reviewed - World of warcraft service reviews

What we did to sort it with forever was that he simply filed a dispute with them and denied to cancel it before he had been given the working timecodes.

----------


## Aldun

So that guy most likely bought a real GC for me.. He made a screenie but the code was already used. :/ Damn you OG

----------


## moonk1n

Thank you 7itanium for the heads up, I was just about to buy WotLK key & a Gamecard from them! However I've bought Vanilla cd-key from them, instantly recieved it and it worked fine, but I won't risk getting anything else from them anymore. Sorry to hear about your fake keys, best wishes!

----------


## Errage

I purchased the Vanilla WoW CD Key that I used to activate my current account from Offgamers, was quick and had no issues.

They can't make everybody happy, it happens every now and then :\

----------


## Giwin

Used it for years, never had a problem

----------


## KuRIoS

> I purchased the Vanilla WoW CD Key that I used to activate my current account from Offgamers, was quick and had no issues.
> 
> They can't make everybody happy, it happens every now and then :\


 It does happen every now and then, but then they should refund and not just say "Too bad"

----------


## Zoidberg

Bought so many CD-keys @OffGamers, never had a problem, but ofc their "Too bad" policy isn't acceptable.

----------


## Confidence

Geez, OffGamers needs to get it together. But personally I have never experienced a non-working code from them after several purchases, thank goodness, so this was never a problem for me.

----------


## Swinder

> It does happen every now and then, but then they should refund and not just say "Too bad"


This is a big problem with virtual goods, I mean what is to say you didn't use the code on an account already and you are just taking screenshots of you trying to reuse?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Forever

> Yeah they did this for me, 2 IRL friends and for Forever too. However I have since used them again and there has been no issue.
> Remember that you can use our gold seller review section to check them out. or my review site Has It Been Reviewed - World of warcraft service reviews
> 
> What we did to sort it with forever was that he simply filed a dispute with them and denied to cancel it before he had been given the working timecodes.


Yep they started making trouble with me too. I think it was the 3rd gamecard I bought from them and I've also bought one or two expansion keys/battlechest from them. It said the code was already used. I asked them for a new one, they said no, so I was suggested to file a paypal dispute and I did. So I went on livechat and told them I disputed the money. They then told me to cancel the dispute and I would get a new code. I said I wasn't planning to do so until I got a new code. So they sent me a new GC, it worked, I canceled dispute and played  :Smile: 

I must add though that the other times I've dealt with them I had no problems at all and delivery was pretty quick. I don't like to take risks involving money like that though so I didn't buy from them since

----------


## jackus

I bought loads of CDkeys/gold/powerlvling/xboxlive. Ones they gave me a 12 month for US Xbox, but after a few screen shoots I got the 12 month for EU. Its so cheap to buy it from them, I think I have saved around 300 USD so if they **** up one gamecard, I don't care. 

I live in Denmark and gamecards/xboxlive stuff cost a lot here :/ So I'm happy with them  :Smile:

----------


## zutto

I once got already used gamecard from OG too, however they replaced it for me after explaining the case in the live chat.

<-- Also a long term user of OG, i've spent so much money on different kind of game codes from their site.

----------


## Drugcola

All my keys work well ^_^

----------


## Lille Fille

Last night I purchased a Cataclysm key, and guess what, it was already in used. The operator in the Live Chat told me to upload two pictures, one of the error and one of the key. I did it and he told me to wait 24 - 48 hours. Will I get a new key or should I file a dispute on Paypal?

I also purchased 2x 60 days game cards and another Cataclysm key last night, which was delivered (this was 2 hours before I bought the key that was already in use). So yeah, I guess it happens to everyone now and then.

Any suggestions are welcome!

----------


## zdiddy

> I just wanted to alert my fellow gamers that a well known site you may be familiar with Offgamers.com has been confirmed to have sold FAKE US 60 day gamecards on 4 occassions confirmed now.
> 
> One of these occassions happened to be myself, the other 3 were people I found on the internet who made the same claim.
> 
> I purchased a 2 pack of 60 day US gamecards, 1 of them worked fine. One did not (said it was already in use)
> 
> I thought no big deal, because everyone does make mistakes. But after explaining this issue to live support and sending in about 30 screenshots, I was basically told im out of luck and have a nice day.
> 
> I will not be buying from Offgamers again, Gold wait time is HORRIBLE, and they sell fake products.
> ...


I've purchased at least 10 cards from them in 2 years and never had an issue. I also had my gold delivered in 30 minutes last time I ordered. I have recommended them numerous times to my friends and all of them were satisfied. As much as I am skeptical about sites like offgamers, both guy4game.com and offgamers have been awesome to me and my guildies. So far no issues on my end.

----------


## 2dgreengiant

> I've purchased at least 10 cards from them in 2 years and never had an issue. I also had my gold delivered in 30 minutes last time I ordered. I have recommended them numerous times to my friends and all of them were satisfied. As much as I am skeptical about sites like offgamers, both guy4game.com and offgamers have been awesome to me and my guildies. So far no issues on my end.


Same here tbh fine for me :S

----------


## JuJuBoSc

Have been spend for +10k$ there for various reasons, that happenned me 2 times but I got new key in 3 4 days each time.

----------


## warior5

never had problem using offgamers...

----------


## Nekan

For around 3 years buying from Offgamers and NEVER had any problems, bought probably like 400-600 various cd-keys, got platinium account after 1year buying from them. Issue I had 2 times it was not Offgamers related, sometimes you can't add cd-key becasue something wrong is with your cookies browser so you need to delete them, but 2 times it didnt help and only way to add cd-key to my account was to do it from other computer, but it worked like a charm so really Offgamers is trustworthy, got great service, people on live chat know enlgish well not like others sellers with 10yrs chinese on live chat "hey, u need halp with sumthink?"

Btw does this thread really should be in Site News ?  :Smile:

----------


## eKqN

Ordered more than 200 cards there, never had a problem. Platinum member.

----------


## moonk1n

I only got a WotLK key from them a couple of months ago and everything worked fine, and I was really about to get a gamecard + a Cataclysm key if it wasn't for this topic. Won't use them again.

----------


## Nekan

*moonk1n* Actually offgamers is one of the best website to buy cd-keys etc, ofcourse some mistake happen in every company but like I said 3yrs of buying from them and all cd-keys worked without issue, if you have any problem with anything I'm pretty sure they will solve it for.

----------


## moonk1n

Well to be honest I thought the same after I bought my first cd-key from them, was really happy with their service & pricing. Indeed, mistakes can happen, but let's be honest, you can't actually mess up the used keys with the unused one and there is no excuse for that. I'm really curious if they do give you another cd-key/gamecard if the one you bought won't work or if they'll be like "once you recieve it it's considered used". I might however try my luck once again with them cuz I hope they are aware of topics like this one and don't want to drag their name into more dirt :P

Thanks for your reply Nekan!

----------


## Deezpair

Im a platinum user at offgamers, spend loads of money on them and never had any complaints. 

But recently ive bought 3 separate orders of cataclysm keys, and all 3 were already used.

Made tickets about it and 2 days later i received new valid keys.

----------


## RaptorMX

Just sue them in where ever youre living in, they fail to show up in court, they will be banned from your countrys money gateways. Then you can say "Too Bad" to them when theyre loosing money.
At least in Europe this is possible due law's of selling, if product is allready used and they wont tell that its allready used, and they wont do refund of the product then theyre working against law.

Blizzard would be shurely helping and providing prof that gametime key isnt used in your wow account, due they want get gold seller out of the business.

Offgamers would shurely settle this before it gets to court room since they need money from european customers and banning them from eu money gateways would be allmost like deathstrike to them, i belive eu is where about 20-40% of their income comes.

Ofc this can depend from country to country, some countries this is not possible and in some countries is.

And yes im OffGamers customer, Platinium member over 3000 euros used in OffGamers and never any problems.





> Im a platinum user at offgamers, spend loads of money on them and never had any complaints. 
> 
> But recently ive bought 3 separate orders of cataclysm keys, and all 3 were already used
> 
> Made tickets about it and 2 days later i received new valid keys.


Guess that happens when youre Platinum member, better service since we are higest ranked buyers in offgamers, they do refund just because we have spend fortune on their services and propability that we come back again is extremely high.

----------


## Netzgeist

I buy stuff there since 2 years maybe. Keys, gametime, hundreds of €. In all these deals there was one single GTC which didn't work. Their support replaced me a new one while in livechat. I bought a cata key just today - all ok. I dont wanna be rude, but this "news" is pretty much not news but a harrassing advertisement, especially regarding to who owns mmokings.. . 
In my opinion(!) Offgamers is just best in slot for anything wow related to buy.

----------


## moonk1n

Just bought a cataclysm key for my second account from them, everything worked fine and fast. So far I've only got a WotLK and a Cataclysm key from them and there were no problems. I'll keep using them for cd-keys.

----------

